# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  German men and women

## TheWhiteWitch

Are german men and women into romance and chivalry? Or is that pretty much dead?

----------


## basurero

I'm sure it depends on who you ask.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yeah, some german women I met/dated were into romance while some women I met/dated were not... it depends on the person.

----------


## priwjet1982

German girls are just like girls in the US, as far as I'm concerned I think that US girls are a bit naughtier than German girls, like on spring break.

----------


## ;skadi

::  
I'd say it really depends on who you ask. 
I felt very flattered when one Russian guy I met in the disco kissed my hand and stuff *lol*
By the way, I don't think that every Russian guy is like that because everybody is different. But I haven't expierenced it much that German guys do things like that.. The majority appears to me not to be that romantic but like I've said, some are probably out there, I suppose (... hope  :: ).

----------


## Jon

People are the same everywhere, why should the Germans be different?

----------


## basurero

> People are the same everywhere, why should the Germans be different?

 Because they have lots of germs, he he.

----------


## Rtyom

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## touchofblue

> People are the same everywhere, why should the Germans be different?

 Can you REALLY say that about native Britishers--without laughing to yourself?

----------


## Jon

Sure I can......have to admit it takes some effort though  ::   
ps. ohh Rtyom your signature is sooooo romantic...snif...ok short gay moment is over again  ::

----------


## Rtyom

I should add ''Gays, don't read it".   ::   ::

----------


## Jon

Yes please do...I'm looking forward to your new signature  ::

----------


## Tatianabbm

People are the same everywhere for sure, but still Europa (eastern Europe) tends to be more and more free and "civilized" which causes lack of romancy unfortunately. But it's ok for them, because they don't notice it for being raised up already in that kulture, while to western Europe it comes only now. But I met some romantic germans, who treated women really very well, but they seemed to be doing it on purpose (like to show respect to my kulture). But about women, frankly speaking, I heard no positive opinion (in the meaning of romance!). But it's relative, depends on where you come from and where you met these people and on your own value of romance. (I come from Moscow, had experience with germans in Berlin ::

----------

